# Looking for Thanksgiving Weekend Offshore Spot



## Welstead Family (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm looking for an overnight (or longer) trip between 11/26 and 11/30.I'm on everyone's waiting list, but I doubt I'll make the cut.

Bill


----------

